# Problems with MyLink install.



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Of course, nothing ever goes smooth for me. lol

First, installed all the hardware and tested it. CD player doesnt work and must have been broke from the previous car. Oh well.

The AUX icon is on but no sound comes from the radio when I plug my player into it. USB works fine. Anyone have any idea as to why the AUX has no sound? Which wires send the sound from the AUX to the radio? eepwallA:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you got a build thread we can follow along with?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Have you got a build thread we can follow along with?


Unfortunately, no. Figured with the excellent ones on here already, none was needed. 

Could there be fault with the radio? 

The terminal wire that you connect to #11 on the 44 pin main connector from the old multi-media module seems to be locked in and you can see it when you look at the end of the connector. So, I have no idea but maybe something bad with the radio? Is there any way to test that pin #11?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Unfortunately, no. Figured with the excellent ones on here already, none was needed.
> 
> Could there be fault with the radio?
> 
> The terminal wire that you connect to #11 on the 44 pin main connector from the old multi-media module seems to be locked in and you can see it when you look at the end of the connector. So, I have no idea but maybe something bad with the radio? Is there any way to test that pin #11?



PM'd


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

At this point, the AUX is enabled but thinks something is already plugged in, that is why it is always lit. 

Here is is my comments on fixing the issue.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g.../55641-mylink-upgrade-diy-35.html#post2757650


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> At this point, the AUX is enabled but thinks something is already plugged in, that is why it is always lit.
> 
> Here is is my comments on fixing the issue.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g.../55641-mylink-upgrade-diy-35.html#post2757650


Thanks for the response. But, I think the wiring harness I purchased has everything spliced together. Unless something in there got messed up in shipping.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I doubt it, since it is not tied into the harness assembled for the radio, screen and controls. Unless they have their harness off of Dhpt’s diagram on here. Even MVI did not have it wired correctly.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blakecary got the same harness and he said his works perfect. I just wonder if something got fried in the radio when I connected the wrong connectors. I connected the connector to one of the temp. control module ones. Dont ask! :banghead: LOL


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Uhhhhhh..... yeah...... ummmmmm.......

Ooops?

I don't know so much about the radio as maybe the wiring itself. I would still test things by making 4 jumper wires for the ones I referenced above on the PDIM connector, just to rule that out. Also, make certain that BlakeCary actually had a pdim in his vehicle (I can't remember if I ever saw them say anything about it). The wiring is different if one didn't come with the vehicle.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> The AUX icon is on but no sound comes from the radio when I plug my player into it.


Question: Is the cable from the aux port going directly to the MyLink? IIRC, in some of the "base" radio setups, it went to another box first (PDIM). With the MyLink, it goes direct and the PDIM should be removed.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Of course, nothing ever goes smooth for me. lol
> 
> First, installed all the hardware and tested it. CD player doesnt work and must have been broke from the previous car. Oh well.
> 
> The AUX icon is on but no sound comes from the radio when I plug my player into it. USB works fine. Anyone have any idea as to why the AUX has no sound? Which wires send the sound from the AUX to the radio?


On the CD player, you can check to make sure you plugged the ribbon cable in correctly when you programmed the chip. That would make it not work. 

On the Aux input. The Aux input plug in the center console needs to be wired directly to the radio. You should not have any of the wires from the PDIM connecting to the radio. You don't have to remove or unplug the PDIM. The Aux wires bypass it and go from the input plug to the radio directly. 

Pin 11 on the large radio plug is the Aux detection signal. When you plug in a cable, it connects pin 11 to ground. If pin 11 is grounded then the radio thinks something is plugged into the aux port. If you think it is not connected correctly, disconnect pin 11 from the radio and see what happens. 

Look at the drawing I created and you can see exactly which wires from the Aux plug connect to which wires on the radio. 

Pin 4 on the aux plug is the right signal and goes to pin 10 on the large x1 radio plug

Pin 5 on the aux plug is the common (negative) wire and goes to pin 23 on the large x1 radio plug. This is connected to ground in the radio. It also connects to the same ground as the aux detection signal in the plug. 

Pin 2 on the aux plug is the left signal and goes to pin 24 on the large x1 radio plug

Pin 1 on the aux plug is the Aux detection signal and goes to pin 11 on the large x1 radio plug

Pin 17 on the large x1 radio plug goes to the shield that covers the wire going to the Aux plug. It is just there to reduce noise. It does not connect to anything on the aux plug. It is just cut off right before the plug.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is the wiring diagram for the aux plug in the mylink system.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

My CD player also says Error when I start my car, but I havent listened to a CD in a long time so that doesnt matter to me. Not worth ripping it all apart again to see if the ribbon is improperly installed.

As Far as the 3.5mm AUX. I did have a PDIM, that was just unplugged and removed.








Did you make sure that you put it in the right slot?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

"On the old multi-media module"? Did you plug the orange wire in from the NEW harness to the RADIO MAIN BIG CONNECTOR (with the lever lock) in back of the radio? 

I PM'd you.



PAChevyCruze said:


> Unfortunately, no. Figured with the excellent ones on here already, none was needed.
> 
> Could there be fault with the radio?
> 
> The terminal wire that you connect to #11 on the 44 pin main connector from the old multi-media module seems to be locked in and you can see it when you look at the end of the connector. So, I have no idea but maybe something bad with the radio? Is there any way to test that pin #11?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for that wiring diagram, dhpnet. That should come in handy.



dhpnet said:


> Pin 11 on the large radio plug is the Aux detection signal. When you plug in a cable, it connects pin 11 to ground. If pin 11 is grounded then the radio thinks something is plugged into the aux port. If you think it is not connected correctly, disconnect pin 11 from the radio and see what happens.


I did disconnect the connector that plugs into the original media module and the AUX symbol was still lite up. 

Blakecary: yep. #11 slot on the big 44 pin connector.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Question: Is the cable from the aux port going directly to the MyLink? IIRC, in some of the "base" radio setups, it went to another box first (PDIM). With the MyLink, it goes direct and the PDIM should be removed.


It goes from the cable that connected to the PDIM to the radio 44 pin plug. You remove the PDIM.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I am not sure what happens if you completely remove the PDIM. The PDIM communicates with the Body Control Module (BCM) over the LAN. I don't know if the BCM will recognize that the PDIM is missing. The BCM also communicates with the radio and might be sending a strange signal that is confusing the radio because the PDIM is missing. I don't know if that's possible, but it's a theory. 

If I was troubleshooting this, I would probably disconnect pin 11 directly from the X1 connector on the radio - I would literally remove pin 11 from the connector. If there is a short somewhere in the wiring, it could cause the aux port to be active. You could also use an ohm meter and see if there is continuity between pin 11 and ground. 

If that didn't fix the problem then I would reconnect the PDIM to the LAN to see if it makes a difference. If neither of those fix the problem, then I would assume the radio is the problem and find a different one to test.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

But if the BCM would see the PDIM was missing, the USB wouldnt work either, correct? That works fine.

I just bought a basic MyLink off eBay to test to see if the radio I have is bad.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

1) With a proper wiring harness upgrade kit, the USB plug is connected directly to the radio by the built in USB port on the back, bypassing the pdim module.

2) The bcm doesn’t care if the pdim is there or not. The radio does care however.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> 1) With a proper wiring harness upgrade kit, the USB plug is connected directly to the radio by the built in USB port on the back, bypassing the pdim module.
> 
> 2) The bcm doesn’t care if the pdim is there or not. The radio does care however.


1) True. The kit included the USB cable to plug into the back of the radio and into the USB cable at the PDIM.

2)I dont think it has to do with the BCM. BlakeCary has the same exact harness and removed the PDIM, as the instructions say and his works perfect. Unless it's like the fog light issue with a certain year having to be "turned on".


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I have no clue. Keep in mind I was the beta tester for the upgrade and we hadn't developed our own harnesses yet (and no one outside of White Auto and MVI Navigation offered them), so my situation was a lot different. That said I still suspect that part of the problem is that you have 2 enable wires running and causing a conflict. if you can figure out which wire is the "original" enable line and remove it from the harness might solve the issue.

I'm off to figure out an Onstar oddity....


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Well, it isnt the radio. I tried another one and still no sound. I'm not an electrician, so I have no idea whats wrong. Everything is connect per the instructions. It mmight be another wire thats turning on the AUX, but no idea which. I can disconnect the plug that goes into the PDIM harness and the AUX is still lite. I wonder if the person wired something wrong on the harness?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

That sucks dude. I would contact the seller and see about an exchange. He seems like a good guy and im sure he wont have a problem with an exchange.
Only thing that is going to be a PITA is removing the terminals you put in from the connectors if you dont have the tool to do it, and also the time to do it over again.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Even though I like to use the AUX port for my player, it's not THAt big of a deal....much. lol I'll just get a player that does bluetooth. Everything else works perfect.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Even though I like to use the AUX port for my player, it's not THAt big of a deal....much. lol I'll just get a player that does bluetooth. Everything else works perfect.


From what others have indicated, the AUX in doesn't have very good sound quality. You may find the Bluetooth a step up.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Did you figure it all out?

My CD player was saying "CD Error" for a second when I start it up. Today I pulled the radio cause I am hooking up my backup cam and decided to see if the CD player ribbon was misaligned or something obvious cause CD Error. I noticed that the Ribbon for the CD (closest to front) was in upside down. I had the contacts of the ribbon facing toward the board and not up toward the connector. Verified orientation from the Thread on here about reprogramming and reassembled. Just plugged it in and no more CD Error. 
Maybe this is your problem too?




PAChevyCruze said:


> Of course, nothing ever goes smooth for me. lol
> 
> First, installed all the hardware and tested it. CD player doesnt work and must have been broke from the previous car. Oh well.
> 
> The AUX icon is on but no sound comes from the radio when I plug my player into it. USB works fine. Anyone have any idea as to why the AUX has no sound? Which wires send the sound from the AUX to the radio? eepwallA:


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

BlakeCary said:


> Did you figure it all out?
> 
> My CD player was saying "CD Error" for a second when I start it up. Today I pulled the radio cause I am hooking up my backup cam and decided to see if the CD player ribbon was misaligned or something obvious cause CD Error. I noticed that the Ribbon for the CD (closest to front) was in upside down. I had the contacts of the ribbon facing toward the board and not up toward the connector. Verified orientation from the Thread on here about reprogramming and reassembled. Just plugged it in and no more CD Error.
> Maybe this is your problem too?


No, the CD works fine now. I swapped out the whole CD unit from the basic mylink one I got. Works perfect. Just the AUX port still has no sound. Not a big deal, I'm just gonna buy a bluetooth player for it. 
The person I bought the wiring harness from didnt answer the last message, so thats no help. lol


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> No, the CD works fine now. I swapped out the whole CD unit from the basic mylink one I got. Works perfect. Just the AUX port still has no sound. Not a big deal, I'm just gonna buy a bluetooth player for it.
> The person I bought the wiring harness from didnt answer the last message, so thats no help. lol



I would file a dispute with PayPal or Ebay if he isnt responding. Thats a lot of money to spend for something not 100% functional. Is it USB and AUX that arent working or just AUX?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

BlakeCary said:


> I would file a dispute with PayPal or Ebay if he isnt responding. Thats a lot of money to spend for something not 100% functional. Is it USB and AUX that arent working or just AUX?


USB works fine.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Got a message back. Sending back the connector for the PDIM to see if thats the problem. :hope:


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Update! Got the connector back today, put it in and I have sound from the AUX port! :yahoo: There was a wire that was wired wrong. So, Im happy.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Uhggggg just found out my 3.5mm AUX isn't working now. Removed the port in the glove box to check connections, ok. Pulled entire radio checked all the connections, ok. No sound. USB and everything else works. I dont think it's the connector seeing it worked before so I think I might buy the port and swap that out. Not a HUGE deal but annoying....


----------

